# Any advice on Switzerland?



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

1. You don't need a car. SBB and Post Bus will be your friend
2. Once a year we do a weekend in Laax, we stay at the Crap Soign hostel on the mountain. 2 days of riding, 2 nights, 2 dinners and 2 breakfasts will run you about 375 (we do a group of 16, so it might be different). Otherwise, I drive up from where I live (only an 1hr 15). I stay with my friend's family in davos. You might find something cheaper in Chur, 20 mins down the hill. 
3. I just sold a mnt twin to a dude in Verbier. He's offered to show me around. I don't know that area at all. Can't help with that. 

I will say, I have lots of love for Laax. Just a fun mountain. 

When are you planning on coming out. Conditions are sucky right now. Really warm. Today was 11°C where I live. That is t shirt and hoodie weather. Normally, it is much colder. I didn't even bring my snowboards with me (going to visit in-laws in Poland)because the long term forecast shows no hope for this part Europe. I'm in Prague right now,and it is warmer now than it was the last time I was here in the Summer (granted it was a cold and shitty summer, bit still).

I have hope for Jan. And I will be rock/mud boarding if I have to, when I get back. 
Hit me up when you go to Laax. If I'm in town, I'm down.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> 1. You don't need a car. SBB and Post Bus will be your friend
> 2. Once a year we do a weekend in Laax, we stay at the Crap Soign hostel on the mountain. 2 days of riding, 2 nights, 2 dinners and 2 breakfasts will run you about 375 (we do a group of 16, so it might be different). Otherwise, I drive up from where I live (only an 1hr 15). I stay with my friend's family in davos. You might find something cheaper in Chur, 20 mins down the hill.
> 3. I just sold a mnt twin to a dude in Verbier. He's offered to show me around. I don't know that area at all. Can't help with that.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

My wife and I are heading to Austria/Switzerland in the last week of February. We are going to spend most of the week in St. Anton, Austria and then hop over to Davos. From my research Austria is definitely the cheapest - it absolutely floors me that a ticket to the entire St. Anton area is 51 Euro - essentially $55. The two-lift mouse tit near my house is more than that.

If any of your travels line up let me know.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Like Tatanka mentioned, you won't need a car, our public transportation is well organized. Resorts are located in towns, there's a train or bus station in every town, also shops, resataurants n hotels. The goldola which leads to the slopes will also be in the town, near a public transportation station. You'll find all connections n prices here: SBB: The SBB timetable.

Check out special offers of hotels: some will offer reductions on resort passes. 

Davos and Verbier are abt 5hrs drive apart, by train/bus 6hrs. Plan the transition between those towns ahead, there'll be no bus to Verbier after 10pm i.e. you've to leave Davos at ~3.30pm . 

If you do Verbier, Zermatt isn't too far away, which you then should visit one day. The scenery there is something special... IMO the most gorgeous place to ride if it comes to scenery: glaciers n high peaks everywhere, and among the longest runs on earth. Only go on a bluebird day - which are frequent there.
For infos and maps /links a.s.o. on resorts check bergfex: Ski resorts Switzerland - Skiing holiday Switzerland - Austria

Don't plan to come any time soon... Conditions ATM suck, no precipitation since early November and none announced next week, temps are way too warm. Feb, early March are a better bet.

If you want to enjoy off piste, check the avy bulltin here SLF > Avalanche bulletins > Avalanche danger - they also have a handy app called White Risk.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

That's excellent information, thanks!

My trip will be next winter, planning on the end of February, just to be safe. 

Also, do many people speak fluent English at the resort towns?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Pigpen said:


> Also, do many people speak fluent English at the resort towns?


You certainly will have no problems at touristic places, in hotels, resort counters a.s.o.. Young ppl will have learnt English in school and enter conversations. But don't expect an elderly lifty or waitress in a small alpine restaurant to be fluent. They will know what they need for their job, but probably not join a lengthly discussion. 
I don't give a guarantee for the French part of Switzerland . Naw, just kidding (a bit). As my French is super bad, and many ppl in the French part of Switzerland equally refuse to know German (altho both of us had learnt the language) I mostly end up talking English with ppl from there.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

One thing to watch for is February tends to be when a lot of European countries schools have their half term holiday, end of Feb early March would probably be a better bet and a lot cheaper.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I went to Zermatt in March and it was awesome. I definitely think it should be on your list. 

First, you get to see the Matterhorn. 

Second, you don't need to drive to get there, it will take 2 trains from Zurich or Geneva-either way it is a beautiful ride. 

Third, automobiles are banned in the city so all you will see is a handful of mini-electric cars (basically golf carts). 

Fourth, you can literally snowboard over to Italy for lunch and drinks, and come back to Switzerland at the end of the day. 

Fifth, You can snowboard from the slopes straight into town...although don't do it when you have drank 22 shots of Jager. Ended up nearly tearing my ACL, dislocating my shoulder, and jamming the crap out of my wrist on a flat (thankfully my second to last day). Also missed dinner with some friends, because I passed out naked and left my shower running for like 10 hours. Funny part is one of the people riding with me did the exact same, but she passed out with all her gear on. Thankfully her roommate came home, turned off her shower, and was nice enough to get her gear off of her. We both were given tons of shit the next day by her roommate and everyone we skipped out dinner on.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

koi said:


> I went to Zermatt in March and it was awesome. I definitely think it should be on your list.
> 
> First, you get to see the Matterhorn.
> 
> ...


Haha classic!

Yeah I'll definitely put Zermatt on my list. 
The only shitty part is that I'll be going alone.. Which isn't a problem, but it'd be sweet to go with some people! But I'm still pumped. 

Are hostels the best bet? I won't be at the hostel/hotel much at all.. Just to pass out when I'm drunk, which there is right around 100% chance I'll be drunk.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Is money a concern? If so then I would hit zermatt or verbier on the way to Austria, stay in Austria for a week of riding then head back through Switzerland to zermatt or verbier for a day of riding again. Even hostels in verbier were in the 100 per night per person range. I just could not afford it so we rode for the day in verbier then headed to France from Austria. 

I liked having a 4x4 Suv rental. I like to be on my own time frame and not worry about catching a connection. Getting around is quite easy


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Argo said:


> Is money a concern? If so then I would hit zermatt or verbier on the way to Austria, stay in Austria for a week of riding then head back through Switzerland to zermatt or verbier for a day of riding again. Even hostels in verbier were in the 100 per night per person range. I just could not afford it so we rode for the day in verbier then headed to France from Austria.
> 
> I liked having a 4x4 Suv rental. I like to be on my own time frame and not worry about catching a connection. Getting around is quite easy


Money won't be an issue. That sounds good!
Any recommendations in Austria? St. Anton?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, St Anton is huge and a really cool town/mountains. .. Innsbruck is cool too. 

Verbier is an amazing place to visit but I would probably not go out of my way to go again, I need to hit Zermatt and spend more time in Chamonix. I'd definitely go back to St Anton Austria as well as Les 3 Valles France. 

Just remember that St Anton isn't a single place, it's really the Arlberg Valley region and there are 9 base area towns. The lift ticket works in all of them. Lech and Zurs are must see places too.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I've been to Laax a long time ago but remember it as having mostly intermediate terrain. 

Between Verbier and Zermatt I'd probably go with Zermatt. The lifts in Verbier are older and slower. In Zermatt it takes some time to get to the top but once you're there you're golden, plus you can go over to Cervinia side although it's not as challenging. Zermatt lies about half a kilometer higher and is generally more snow sure. Zermatt caters more to international tourist crowd, English is spoken freely and by everyone. Verbier is more of a weekender chalet owner type place but even there you won't have problems getting the right drinks or checking into a hotel. Verbier is a little harder to get around, the town itself is lower down the mountain. If you're after the steeps both resorts have them in spades but they are more accessible to a casual tourist in Zermatt, in Verbier you have to know a local or hire a guide to get to the really good off-piste stuff.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

If you find a Swiss leprechaun, kick him in the balls as hard as you can - he will then owe you a Rolex. Free Rolex.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure if your ticket is bought, but I took the train from Milan north to Austria and it literally goes through the eastern alps of Switz. all the way to Austria. It was the most beautiful thing ever. Steep snow covered mountains and frozen rivers and waterfalls everywhere. Albeit the weather was nice. People getting on and off the train at different resorts along the way. Just a suggestion from a fellow traveler.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Not sure if your ticket is bought, but I took the train from Milan north to Austria and it literally goes through the eastern alps of Switz. all the way to Austria. It was the most beautiful thing ever. Steep snow covered mountains and frozen rivers and waterfalls everywhere. Albeit the weather was nice. People getting on and off the train at different resorts along the way. Just a suggestion from a fellow traveler.


Did you fly to Milan? I could consider that route. Thanks!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Pigpen said:


> Did you fly to Milan? I could consider that route. Thanks!


I did yes. Also the train station in Milan was seriously one of the coolest train stations I was in while traveling.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> If you find a Swiss leprechaun, kick him in the balls as hard as you can - he will then owe you a Rolex. Free Rolex.


This is true.

I'd hate to have to plan a trip out here only because there are so many options. I'm be heading out to St. Anton in Feb for a week. I've heard nothing but good things. I'll put Zermatt on my list for this year as well. With that said, I still love Laax. And there are Blacks! I swear! 110km of black and yellow! Black and yellow. Black and yellow (I really hope someone gets this reference). 

You will have options galore here in Europe.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm planning a similar trip. I'd look into Austria, if nothing else because it's in the Euro zone. Switzerland is relatively expensive in the best of times, but the Euro is stupid cheap relative to the dollar right now while Swiss Franc has held pretty steady. I know you said money's no object, I would imagine you'd have just a good a time and save 40% on everything to boot.

Who knows where it'll be in a year, but something to consider.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> 110km of black and yellow! Black and yellow. Black and yellow (I really hope someone gets this reference).


Yeah ah ha you know what it is. Everything I do, I do it big.


----------



## LabambaJames (Jan 5, 2016)

1 do not make too much noise when having meals.
2 official languages are English and French 
3 Zurich is a good place to go



-------------------------------
Cheap Homecoming Dresses


----------



## snowrat123 (May 11, 2015)

Some sound advice here in general. I actually lived in Switzerland for 8 winters, spending my time in the Graubunden. The main resorts being Davos, LAAX, St Moritz and Lenzerheide-Arosa.

They're all accessible by bus and train from Zurich.

Austria is close by - St Anton is very close to Davos (as the crow flies) but by train will take 4 hours to get to from Zurich airport. Austria is MUCH CHEAPER!!!!

Here's my summary of the resorts:

Davos - very good - but not connected like other resorts. You need to take the bus a lot between ski areas.
LAAX - yes also good - but a little flat if Im honest. Depends on your ability! Great parks though. Its also busy
St Moritz - sadly its further away from Zurich so more like 3 hrs each way. But has 3 resorts close by to each other and are all very good. Can be very pricey.
Lenzerheide - Arosa. This is the dark horse. Its now the BIGGEST connected lift in the region as it connected to Arosa. It's lift system is amazing. Its very quiet too. Its not really on the UK radar much (although operators are now catching onto it). 

Lenzerheide would be my advice for your trip if you can afford the pricing of Switzerland. Stay in Churwalden (The Krone) which is next to the new lift system that was built by Porsche and opened last month. If your budget can allow, maybe stay in Valbella (where Roger Federer has a chalet!) - or downtown Lenzerheide where the main night life is (although its limited).

Check out: Lenzerheide - Alpine oasis in the heart of Grisons

Dave


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave,

Any thoughts on St. Anton? I'm flying into Frankfurt and St. Anton seems like the nearest epic option. Was considering taking a flight to Geneva and getting to Chamonix, but that's significantly pricier and I don't know if it's worth the extra expense unless the storms in France have been that much better than Austria.


----------



## snowrat123 (May 11, 2015)

Ive been to St Anton and absolutely loved it. However, check how much snow its had. It usually gets more snow from the north - and from what I gather, most snow this year has come from the south and west. But if the snow is good/decent - then I give it the thumbs up. great apres ski too!!!


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Just booked an accomodation in LAAX and trying sort the transportation thing. I found LAAX shuttle pricing ridiculous, 150 CHF for a two way trip, same as flight from Oslo or Vilnius to Zurich  Google gives me some options for public transportation https://goo.gl/DkY44q and I was wondering anyone could tell, how much is that and is it a good option for travellers with suitcases and snowboard bags?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> Just booked an accomodation in LAAX and trying sort the transportation thing. I found LAAX shuttle pricing ridiculous, 150 CHF for a two way trip, same as flight from Oslo or Vilnius to Zurich  Google gives me some options for public transportation https://goo.gl/DkY44q and I was wondering anyone could tell, how much is that and is it a good option for travellers with suitcases and snowboard bags?


Use www.sbb.ch for timetables and prices (SBB also has an app with which you can buy the ticket, no matter if train, tram, bus btw).
One way Zurich airport to Laax with public transport will be ~60CHF (welcome to Switzerland ), you've to switch train/bus twice or three times, depending on where in Laax you are. So... if that shuttle brings you door to door? Not too bad a deal.
Trains n busses are accomodated to transport turists with suitcases n bags n stuff, however, the newer double deck trains have tiny baggage compartments and it can be pita to position your stuff in notoriously overfilled trains at rush hour (the app will tell you which trains are prone to be overfilled).


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

neni said:


> Use www.sbb.ch for timetables and prices (SBB also has an app with which you can buy the ticket, no matter if train, tram, bus btw).
> One way Zurich airport to Laax with public transport will be ~60CHF (welcome to Switzerland ), you've to switch train/bus twice or three times, depending on where in Laax you are. So... if that shuttle brings you door to door? Not too bad a deal.
> Trains n busses are accomodated to transport turists with suitcases n bags n stuff, however, the newer double deck trains have tiny baggage compartments and it can be pita to position your stuff in notoriously overfilled trains at rush hour (the app will tell you which trains are prone to be overfilled).


That app is a nice find, thanks. 61,60 CHF for whole trip, then yeah, shuttle is a good option, more convenient and almost same price.

We are travelling 4 persons, so I find it reasonable to rent a car for a week


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> That app is a nice find, thanks. 61,60 CHF for whole trip, then yeah, shuttle is a good option, more convenient and almost same price.
> 
> We are travelling 4 persons, so I find it reasonable to rent a car for a week


Europcar ist your cheapest bet. But for 4 ppl with bags you need a van. Those are expensive. Also look up the regional version of Uber in zurich.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

neni said:


> Europcar ist your cheapest bet. But for 4 ppl with bags you need a van. Those are expensive. Also look up uberpop, the regional version of Uber in zurich.


Skoda octavia kombi or Golf Sportswagen would do the trick. Fold 40 part of 60/40 rear seat and snowboard bags are in. Two suitcases and some backpacks would also fit and two skinny girls would be fine for 90min trip on the 60 part of the rear seat. This is first idea that comes to my mind. 

Second idea - drive whole distance with a car, same distance was to Mayrhofen, did even 700 more km to Les Arcs once, would not repeat Les Arcs distance of 2450km, but 1700 is not a problem.


----------



## johnhelliwell (Aug 29, 2017)

Like the others have said . Really no need for a car unless you're a) staying a bit of a distance from the lifts and b) you're riding anti social hours. Buses / trains still run, but you might have to wait a few mins more. But... I've done Laax lots without a car. I've stayed in the Rock Resort (don't have a high enough post count to post URLS but easy to find) which is nice and right next to the lifts. Can be noisy when the parties start up though. When I want a more relaxing time (please see my 'hello' post for reference to bad knees and old age) I've stayed at Hotel Adula which is 10 mins out of Laax (between Laax and Flims). It's a bit expensive but the spa is fabulous 

BTW - if you're interested , Laax run their European Open mid Jan (was the Burton European). Lots of amazing riders, some great parties  

Also worth checking out is Saas Fee. It's a glacier resort and is pretty snow sure (as much as anywhere can be). 

COuple of peple have mentioned the same thing - Switzerland is usually more expensive than say, Austria.


----------

